# yleinen "naista" tarkoittava sana puhekielessä?



## Gavril

Hyvää lauantaita,

Kun _*muija*-_sanan käyttö näyttää olevan monissa yhteyksissä vaarallista/mahdollisesti loukkaavaa, tiedättekö toisesta puhekielellisestä "naista" tarkoittavasta sanasta, joka on _muijaa_ hyväksyttävämpi?

Tietääkseni sanaa *jätkä *voi käyttää miehistä paljon yleisemmin kuin _muijaa _naisista, pelkäämättä loukkausta. Olen käyttänyt sitä moneen otteeseen esimerkkilauseissani enkä ainakaan muista teidän oikaisseen minua sen väärinkäytöstä.  Onko siis sana, joka vastaa suunnilleen "jätkää" mutta viittaa naispuolisiin?

Kiitos


----------



## Määränpää

Ruotsalainen nuorisovaateketju JC käyttää Suomessa asiakkaistaan sanoja _mimmit/kundit,_ jotka ovat puhekielisiä mutta kuulostavat ehkä kiltimmiltä kuin _muijat/jätkät_. Minusta ne kuulostavat laskelmoiduilta.

Luulen, että nuoret omaksuvat innokkaasti tällaisia sanoja (_muijat/jätkät/mimmit/kundit_) siksi, että niitä voi käyttää sekä nuorista että aikuisista. Jossain iässä ei halua enää olla lapsi.

Aikuisena voi kutsua itseään _naiseksi_ tai _mieheksi_, joten aikuisilla ei ole samanlaista erityistä syytä käyttää näitä slangisanoja. 

(Toisaalta joskus ihmisiä kutsutaan _tytöiksi_ ja _pojiksi_ kunnes he valmistuvat yliopistosta. Varsinkin tytöttely voi olla joidenkin mielestä epäkohteliasta.)


----------



## Hakro

Määränpää said:


> (Toisaalta joskus ihmisiä kutsutaan _tytöiksi_ ja _pojiksi_ kunnes he valmistuvat yliopistosta. Varsinkin tytöttely voi olla joidenkin mielestä epäkohteliasta.)


Käyn espanjankurssia veljeni kanssa, joka on minua pari vuotta vanhempi. Kaikki muut kurssilaiset ovat naisia, iältään 25–60 v. Nämä naiset kutsuvat meitä aina "pojiksi", ja minä olen vastavuoroisesti "tytötellyt". Myös opettajamme sanoo naisoppilaista "chicas". Kenellekään ei ole koskaan tullut paha mieli näistä nimityksistä.

Mitä tahansa nimitystä voidaan tietenkin käyttää ystävällisesti tai epäystävällisesti:
– Kuules nyt nainen, alapa laittaa ruokaa pöytään!
– Hei mun muijani, laitettaisko ruokaa yhdessä?

Minusta "nainen" joko puhuttelusanana tai viittauksena tunnettuun henkilöön on äärimmäisen epäkohteliasta.

Ilta-Sanomat kirjoitti taannoin tähän tapaan (ei sanatarkka lainaus):

"Paikalla oli myös Ruotsin prinsessa Victoria. Nainen ihastutti yleisöä suunnattomasti."

Tässä "nainen" ei ole yhtään sen parempi kuin "muija". Pakinatyylissä "mimmi" olisi voinut olla hyväksyttävä.

PS.
Me naiset -lehden yleisesti käytetty lempinimi on Mimmit.


----------



## Määränpää

Hakro said:


> Käyn espanjankurssia veljeni kanssa, joka on minua  pari vuotta vanhempi. Kaikki muut kurssilaiset ovat naisia, iältään  25–60 v. Nämä naiset kutsuvat meitä aina "pojiksi", ja minä olen  vastavuoroisesti "tytötellyt". Myös opettajamme sanoo naisoppilaista  "chicas". Kenellekään ei ole koskaan tullut paha mieli näistä  nimityksistä.



Tuttujen kesken sanoja _tyttö/poika_ voidaan käyttää vapaasti iästä riippumatta. 

Mutta  ajattelin varoittaa, kun netistä kuitenkin löytyy otsikoita kuten:  "Arkkitehtinaiset kokevat tytöttelyä ja vähättelyä" ja "Tytöttely  ärsyttää".


----------



## Hakro

Kuten sanoin, "mitä tahansa nimitystä voidaan tietenkin käyttää ystävällisesti tai epäystävällisesti". 

Samaten mikä tahansa nimitys voidaan kokea ystävällisenä tai epäystävällisenä, jopa riippumatta sanojan tarkoituksesta. Toisia tytöttely ärsyttää, toisia ei.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Minusta "nainen" joko puhuttelusanana tai viittauksena tunnettuun henkilöön on äärimmäisen epäkohteliasta.
> 
> Ilta-Sanomat kirjoitti taannoin tähän tapaan (ei sanatarkka lainaus):
> 
> "Paikalla oli myös Ruotsin prinsessa Victoria. Nainen ihastutti yleisöä suunnattomasti."
> 
> Tässä "nainen" ei ole yhtään sen parempi kuin "muija".


Jaa...  Minä en huomaa sanassa "nainen" mitään epäkohteliasta tuossa yhteydessä, mutta "muijaa" kylläkin välttäisin ehdottomasti.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Jaa...  Minä en huomaa sanassa "nainen" mitään epäkohteliasta tuossa yhteydessä, mutta "muijaa" kylläkin välttäisin ehdottomasti.


Odotinkin, että joku sanoo noin – mutta en sinulta, GOM. 

Tällainen "nainen"- ja "mies"-sanojen käyttö on levinnyt kielen sävyjä tajuamattomien urheilutoimittajien fraaseista muittenkin kirjoittajien teksteihin – tietääkseni ei sentään puhekieleen. Mutta eikö edes suomea varsin taidokkaasti hallitseva GOM huomaa mitään (?!!).

Tuossa yhteydessä ainoa oikea sana olisi ollut "hän". Urheilutoimittajat kuitenkin välttävät persoonapronomineja kuin ruttoa. Ainoa vaihtoehto heidän kielenkäytössään olisi tässä ollut "tukholmalainen".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Itsekin olisin toki valinnut persoonapronominin, mutta kuten sanoin "nainen" kelpaisi minulle myös.  Tiedä sitten kuka tai mikä korvani on pilannut.   Korvia on erilaisia kuten on neniäkin!


----------



## Spongiformi

Hakro said:


> Minusta "nainen" joko puhuttelusanana tai viittauksena tunnettuun henkilöön on äärimmäisen epäkohteliasta.
> 
> Ilta-Sanomat kirjoitti taannoin tähän tapaan (ei sanatarkka lainaus):
> 
> "Paikalla oli myös Ruotsin prinsessa Victoria. Nainen ihastutti yleisöä suunnattomasti."
> 
> Tässä "nainen" ei ole yhtään sen parempi kuin "muija". Pakinatyylissä "mimmi" olisi voinut olla hyväksyttävä.





Grumpy Old Man said:


> Jaa...  Minä en huomaa sanassa "nainen" mitään epäkohteliasta tuossa yhteydessä, mutta "muijaa" kylläkin välttäisin ehdottomasti.



Mielestäni ongelma on siinä, että "nainen" pronominin tai nimen (tai tittelin) sijasta laimentaa henkilön omaa persoonallisuutta, tietotaitoa, henkilökohtaista historiaa ja taustaa ja sen sijaan vahvistaa sitä, että hän sattuu olemaan nainen. Lopputuloksena hän ihastutti yleisöä suunnattomasti naisellisuudellaan, ei sillä että hän olisi ollut edustuksellinen ja pätevä kuningashuoneen ja valtionsa edustaja.


----------



## Hakro

Spongiformi said:


> Mielestäni ongelma on siinä, että "nainen" pronominin tai nimen (tai tittelin) sijasta laimentaa henkilön omaa persoonallisuutta, tietotaitoa, henkilökohtaista historiaa ja taustaa ja sen sijaan vahvistaa sitä, että hän sattuu olemaan nainen. Lopputuloksena hän ihastutti yleisöä suunnattomasti naisellisuudellaan, ei sillä että hän olisi ollut edustuksellinen ja pätevä kuningashuoneen ja valtionsa edustaja.


En usko toimittajan tarkoittaneen Victorian naisellisuutta, vaan kyse on urheilutoimittajien alullepanemasta maneerista, jossa persoonapronominien käyttöä ja nimen toistamista vältetään äärimmäisyyteen saakka.


----------



## Spongiformi

Hakro said:


> En usko toimittajan tarkoittaneen Victorian naisellisuutta, vaan kyse on urheilutoimittajien alullepanemasta maneerista, jossa persoonapronominien käyttöä ja nimen toistamista vältetään äärimmäisyyteen saakka.



Aivan, en yrittänytkään arvailla sitä, mitä toimittaja oikeasti tarkoitti, vaan sitä mikä nainen(/mies)-sanan kyseisessä käytössä monia kiusaa, minä itse mukaan lukien.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Tuli mieleen, että pienille lapsillehan kaikki aikuiset ovat joko tätejä tai setiä. Tai ainakin itselleni puhuttiin näin.


----------

